# see the highest priced speakers,, WOW,,



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

how much can a set of speakers cost,, check this out,,

http://www.higherfi.com/spkrlist/speakerlist.htm

Derry


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, the cheapest is $220,000 and the highest $2,000,000. I know I won't spend that kinda of money even if I could afford it.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive seen this site before, but I'm not sure some of its entirely serious, just go look for the REL subwoofer


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

They are 100% serious. When they say HigherFi they mean it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking those are for large venue clientele not your house or even your theater needs that kind of power.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

it would be interesting to have a few sets of them available for review to compare against the level of gear most use in their homes,, as with many items that last couple of percent gain really can raise the price,,

Derry


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've actually heard the Hansen Audio Grand Masters. They may have been the best speakers I've ever heard, but didn't immediately jump out at me as such, if that makes sense. In other words, they didn't blow me away, and if they were the best, only by a slim margin.

They were certainly the most expensive. I did listen to several pair at a home audio show in New York that were in the $20k area, but beyond that, I've been playing purely at a mass market level.

If anything, I'd say the Hansens were also in one of the best rooms I've ever heard, and I bet the room cost much less than $240. I'd wager that if you had $240k to spend, you could drop $20k on speakers, $20k on a room, $200k on beer, and be 99% of the way there.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

WOW...and I bet they sell well too :dumbcrazy:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Derry said:


> how much can a set of speakers cost,, check this out,,
> 
> http://www.higherfi.com/spkrlist/speakerlist.htm
> 
> Derry


CRAZY! even if i ever could i wouldn't. Not to say that they look like some awesome speakers though, WOW!:sn:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> I'm thinking those are for large venue clientele not your house or even your theater needs that kind of power.


Speakers don't have power. They use power.

I've heard Apogee Grands and Martin Logan Statements. I believe they are worth the money. I know someone who owns a pair of Infinity IRS-V's. I'm sure he thinks they're worth the money. I get to listen to them a couple of times a year. They are worth the money.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I've actually heard the Hansen Audio Grand Masters. They may have been the best speakers I've ever heard, but didn't immediately jump out at me as such, if that makes sense. In other words, they didn't blow me away, and if they were the best, only by a slim margin.
> 
> They were certainly the most expensive. I did listen to several pair at a home audio show in New York that were in the $20k area, but beyond that, I've been playing purely at a mass market level.
> 
> If anything, I'd say the Hansens were also in one of the best rooms I've ever heard, and I bet the room cost much less than $240. I'd wager that if you had $240k to spend, you could drop $20k on speakers, $20k on a room, $200k on beer, and be 99% of the way there.


Spend more on beer and get all the way there.:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I wrote a magazine article about a company called "Loimanchy" owned by Patrick Chu, which manufactured speakers in the $200K U.S. per pair area, and I thought THAT was ridiculous and over-the-top; that $2 million U.S. pair on that site is heart-attack inducing...

I didn't even see Loimanchy mentioned on that list. They're headquartered in New York, if I remember correctly, but manufactured all over the world, with a main base in the Orient.


----------

